# Replacing tempered glass side panels with acrylic?



## 80251 (May 4, 2022)

I really don't like the idea of tempered glass because if it shatters it makes a huge mess. Where would one go to get custom acrylic sidecovers fabricated to replace the sometimes numerous tempered glass panels used in modern PC cases?


----------



## DoH! (May 4, 2022)

There's a site in the UK called https://www.puffinplastics.co.uk/pa...Y-gBLLm3ZrS7HC9YHF8eymefL4n47uQoaAnjaEALw_wcB

Dunno if that'd do what you want but it can't hurt to look..?!


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Hi,
It actually takes quite a hit to make a mess and no static electricity so tempered is much better.


----------



## 80251 (May 4, 2022)

I also do not like the weight of thick tempered glass, I'd rather have a case with thin, rolled, painted steel than thick tempered glass. I've never had a computer case that I wanted to be heavier.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Hi,
Last I checked side panels come off pretty easily 
Beside just how much do you move a desktop around it's not a laptop obviously


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2022)

The glass is pretty tough, I move my case around all the time. You are the first I have seen say they would rather have acrylic over glass. I will send you my acrylic side panel if you want.. it has scratches on it from rubbing against various GPU power cables over the years though.. my glass is still mint


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2022)

80251 said:


> I really don't like the idea of tempered glass because if it shatters it makes a huge mess. Where would one go to get custom acrylic sidecovers fabricated to replace the sometimes numerous tempered glass panels used in modern PC cases?


You could go to an ace hardware that still does window panes and have the glass dimensions transposed to plastic


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Last I checked side panels come off pretty easily
> Beside just how much do you move a desktop around it's not a laptop obviously


You must be a weightlifter or something. The cases I have already tip the scales at 33+ lbs. My main rig is located in an awkward position, getting it out is already a struggle.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 5, 2022)

Hi,
Well you didn't name your case all you said was "Modern cases" what ever that means.
But I use mid towers mostly for size D450 to be exact but added a second floor for thicker gtx rad on top.
I've never weighed it, I don't have a device big enough to but I'd guess more than 35lbs.

You could always add four wheels on the case or table with wheels and save your back for other things otherwise glass is usually only 1/8" thick but still pretty tough.


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

@ThrashZone, wheels wouldn't really help, it's the location of the case that makes it a royal PITA to get to (it's catty cornered between a desk and a large bookcase on top of a stool). There's no sliding it or wheeling it out because there's barely enough room the full size tower itself.
Another thing I don't like about tempered glass sidepanels -- they can't be modded. If I wanted to add a sidepanel fan or even a filtered cooling port I can't do it with a tempered glass sidepanel.


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2022)

Most glass companies sell acrylic cut to size in various thicknesses, it’s where I bought mine for a whopping 12 bucks. It drills easy with a sharp bit and black chrome screws look nice.


----------



## cvaldes (May 6, 2022)

Look for local chains or mom-and-pop stores. Here in the SF Bay Area we have TAP Plastics which has a number of stores throughout the Bay Area plus a few more in Portland, OR and Seattle, WA.

When I needed some acrylic work done I used a guy who specializes in acrylic. He was recommended to me by a salesperson at the San Jose TAP Plastics store as a better solution for custom acrylic; his workshop was down the street.

Frame shops can cut plexiglas to size. 

Window stores can handle this too. They are required to install non-glass windows in certain instances for safety reasons because of local building code. They will likely have a wider variety of materials than a frame shop since the latter just needs to protect artwork.


----------



## mechtech (Jul 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> I really don't like the idea of tempered glass because if it shatters it makes a huge mess. Where would one go to get custom acrylic sidecovers fabricated to replace the sometimes numerous tempered glass panels used in modern PC cases?


That would be plain glass, well any type of glass I suppose.  Tempered glass generally shatters into small bits and not shards.  But I hear ya.

Polycarbonate sheet would also work.



			https://yourhomesecuritywatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/tempered.jpg?x22732


----------



## freeagent (Jul 29, 2022)

A huge mess is a patio door shattering.. it just breaks up into millions of little squares.. talk about a pain the in glass.

I bought my case thinking it just had 1 glass side panel.. whoops. It forces you to do a nice cable job lol.

Luckily I have no pressure at all on the back panel..

A sure fire way to break your panel is by taking it off and placing it on the floor corner first too quick. Be careful of the edges, that's  how you get it to shatter. And try not to let the case twist..


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 29, 2022)

I live near the company that makes the windows and composite body panels for NASCAR, IndyCar, NHRA, IMSA, F1 and other auto racing organizations. I've talked with their head of sales as well as their division that makes windows and they have enough interest for me come talk with them in person about making aftermarket side panels for PC's. Their head of windows is currently on vacation but I should be able to to go see him an a couple of weeks. I've been working on this idea for months and finally managed to get their attention. My only real question is if they go for the idea how could it be marketed?


----------



## joemama (Jul 29, 2022)

It seems easier to just by a piece of acrylic and DIY the dimensions and holes


----------



## LabRat 891 (Jul 29, 2022)

Many materials suppliers should have full sheets for sale, often to the public. Depending on where you live, might be able to walk in and purchase.
In the places I've lived the last decade, many 'home improvement stores' also stock it with the plate glass. It's usually more expensive there, though. The plus side of the big box hw store, they *should* be able to cut it for you on the spot.

Since you're already replacing glass for its negatives, might you consider a sheet of engineered Polycarbonate / Lexan?
If you could get a nice Lexan scrap, it would age and wear *much* more gracefully than Acrylic, with none of the concerns you've stated about glass. (Lexan is shrapnel and bullet proof at sufficient thickness; it's used for jet fighter canopies)

Storytime on Lexan's durability:
Over 2 decades ago, a family member had a product manufactured using Lexan domes.
Within the last couple years, I've ran across a couple units; the domes are still 'perfect'. We also had some unfinished domes that sat in storage for years and then directly in the outdoor elements for another 2-3 before finally being disposed of. Other than being stained by decomposing leaves/grass, the Lexan was still transparent, hadn't embrittled much, and would still be 'serviceable' for non-vacuum/non-pressurized use.


For a transparent plastic, Lexan is amazing.


----------



## Lei (Jul 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> I also do not like the weight of thick tempered glass, I'd rather have a case with thin, rolled, painted steel than thick tempered glass. I've never had a computer case that I wanted to be heavier.


Then replace it with steel or copper or brass. 

colder, lighter


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 29, 2022)

So...not going to ask about the logic.  Will offer some advice.

Most of the time, getting an acryllic sheet is dead simple.  Either order a custom cut sheet online, or go to a smaller local hardware store.  Take the glass you want to replace, and hope that they have an equivalent thickness in acryllic sheet.  Where I am, this usually means an Ace or True Value hardware center, and it means going out to a location relatively far from a major city.  That said, they usually have glass and plastic cutting on site (call first), but may be limited to who can actually do it.  This seems to be common for DIY window replacement, oven door replacement, and other smaller repairable glass that larger home improvement stores usually push you to replace the entire thing for.

Once you've got your acryllic, observe two rules.  Don't remove the cling film until you're done, and be prepared to polish.  A tip from people that use acryllic every day, you're going to want to understand how to flame polish and have many different sandpapers on hand (400-800-1200 minimum).  Start with the small numbers, go to the big, clean things with alcohol, and finish them to be clear and smooth with that low intensity wide area flame.

Next, drilling.  Acryllic has the tendency to liquefy.  That's not selling it well, but the truth is that when you drill into it quickly you'll wind up with large thin shards.  The easiest way to deal with this is to slightly undersize the holes.  Clean them out with a rasp (or a rasp made out of a chopstick covered in sand paper).  Finish them with a small lighter, held as far away as possible but close enough to melt and polish the drilled edges.


Finally, expectations.  Acryllic is less dense than tempered glass...and instead of breaking in impact is tends to elastically deform...if it's not UV damaged.  It yellows with UV exposure, and becomes more brittle than glass.  It's a great option for initial cost, formability, and things that are meant to take minor impact loads regularly.  That said...is it really where you want to go for a PC case?  That's a question you have to answer for yourself.  


If I were in your shoes there are a few other things I'd consider.  The purchase of a torch, drill, and sand paper is going to drive the price of this out of the "few dollars" into the realm of "I should have bought a higher end case."  That said, DIY is about what you want.  While we are talking about that, have you considered frosting?  A cheap sand blaster could be used to either frost the entire acryllic piece, or inlay a frosted design.  You can get some pretty interesting visuals by using the internal case lighting piped through a partially frosted piece of acryllic.  Heck, for the cost you should probably get a few pieces of clear acryllic to experiment with.  The likelihood of being good at flame polishing your first try is very low.
Also, this should go without saying but I must.  Do not do this in an enclosed space.  Acryllic has a rather nasty habit of toxic off gassing when heated.  Not toxic enough to kill you immediately like some plastics, but it's definitely not health to flame polish inside a closed garage or the like.  Please practice reasonable caution.


----------



## Vario (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm no fan of the glass windows, but high end cases mostly have them now.  I'd love to replace the window with a metal panel on my O11 Air Mini.  The metal side panel unfortunately mounts different from the glass, or I'd have done it already as I have a spare metal side panel due to a manufacturing error.


----------

